# best age to get pup



## Rileylou (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi there,
we are looking forward to getting our first Vizsla, but due to family circumstances we are unable to get him until he is 10.5wks old. I have been reading that ideal age is 8wks, does anyone have any advice, will it make any difference to him if he stays with his breeder a few extra weeks?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Eight weeks is really the earliest your pup should leave his mom and littermates. You will benefit from puppy staying that extra 2-1/2 weeks! During that time, he will be learning important lessons from mom, brothers, sisters, such as "bite inhibition". 

All puppies bite and nip during play, and he will learn not to bite so hard, because it hurts! The 10.5 weeks is a GOOD thing!


----------



## Rileylou (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks for your reply. This had put my mind at ease, was feeling bad about leaving him longer than necessary.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

There have been several threads here with the same question. I agree with Mswhipple. Experts disagree and studies seem inconclusive but somewhere between 8-12 weeks is best, and you're right in the middle. 8)


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

I picked up my Phoebe at 10 weeks and I feel that she really benefitted from more time with her relatives. She seemed more calm and responsive than some of the other Vs I've met.

Certainly did her no harm. Enjoy your new puppy. One piece of advice is to make sure to get them outside for exercise a few times per day, at least. A tired pup is a good pup.


Rh.


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

I recently had a similar dilemma, and wish I had gathered more information about the situation.

Will the pup be with his siblings, or will his/her siblings have already been picked up by that time?

If so, will the pup be with his/her mother? 
Will he/she be familiarized with a/your crate?
Will the puppy be socialized and exposed to some new experiences/people during this time?

I found this thread helpful:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2899.msg19399.html#msg19399

There are a lot of good reasons to wait til 10 weeks, however, I would advise you to look into exactly how your pup will be cared for during this crucial socialization period.

I think the circumstances could negate the positive, if not appropriate.


----------

